# National Aquarium-Behind the Scenes Tour 11.23.08 (DUW NONO)



## PuffDragon (Nov 23, 2008)

My Mother took me down to Baltimore, Maryland for my birthday weekend. We visited the National Aquarium of Baltimore and then went to the Eagles vs. Ravens game (I don't even want to talk about it). Otherwise, it was blast!! Enjoy the pics...










Cal Ripkin was 2 boxes down!








Gotta love Mom




Inner Harbor
















































Aquarium












Employee entrance where tour began
















Austrailia exhibit
























Giant Fruit Bats




































Freshwater Stingrays
















Water monitor
























Feeding prep, quaranteen, nursury area




































Pacu (massive!)




















































Giant Octopus












Upside down Jellyfish




Where's the fish?








Nemo




Rain Forest Exhibit
















Baby sloth face on top of mother




































































































One of the filtration rooms


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cool Joe, that was awesome, I wish I could have been there, looks like an awesome place. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pictorial of Baltimore and the Aquarium! Thanks for sharing and belated Happy Birthday! It looks like you had a great time.

I've been to the Aquarium in Boston but never to the one in Baltimore. It looks awesome. I'll have to plan a trip east to see it.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad you guys liked it! If you ever make the trip, check out the "Immersion Tours" they offer. You have to reserve a spot ahead of time but it's alot of fun!

I just got some videos uploaded as well. Here's one of the Austrailia freshwater river system getting fed by staff. The rays were really cool.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAHClnqXFcM">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAHClnqXFcM</a><!-- m -->

I caught these Poison Dart frogs exhiting this weird behavior...maybe breeding?
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQhwGMg7IEo">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQhwGMg7IEo</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 23, 2008)

The videos are awesome the barramundi are too cool. The frogs look to be males fighting over territory.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 24, 2008)

Reason for thinking it was breeding is because right before I took the video the one was latched onto the back of the other in the mating position for a minute or two.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2008)

i always love seeing really nice enclosures for the V.salvators  and nice pictures. i wish i lived near there so i could check it out


----------



## Kharnifex (Dec 2, 2008)

yay! aussie waterdragons! spyro'd be so jelouse of that waterfall.


----------

